

Chrome extension, SHINE, boldly refaces Reddit - gustohouse
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/shine-for-reddit-early-ac/acoiihnnfofnpbnofdcgcapbjlcopifa

======
TyGoss
This is exactly what reddit needs.

